# Male perspective- WS/MLC?



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Hoping for a male perspective. 
H 38, me 48. No kids. Married 12 years. 
End of sept iLYBINILWY, over the phone. (he had gone away for work)
Enf of Nov I find out froma so-called friend that he has been living with OW since he left me. 

Our marriage: good, we talked, we laughed, spent lots of time together, but deteriorated in last year due to his business going belly up, his stress and depression. Hardly any sex. I also depended on him too much and wasn't very confident at this point. I always listened to him but he didn't always fully reveal his emotions. He has anxiety issues, and the depression, I encouraged him to see a therapist, but he refused. He also had a truly dysfunctional childhood with alchoholic mother with mostly in the pubs, no money for food or heating as it all went on booze. He was in care for almost a year. Father left, stopped seeing his son at age 7. 

Anyway he won't talk to me, only via text about money. He is now seeing a counsellor. I'm not sure if he is still with OW, his sister who I am close to, thinks she may be gone. I do know he is very unhappy, he told me in a one of two phone calls I've had from him

I've worked hard on myself, am a better person than I was months ago. I have told I would consider R. I believe him to be in MLC. I think the OWis just a symptom of his unhappiness. Call me delusional if you want. Any thoughts, advice, perspective? If you've been through MLC, did you ever think of your BS? What went on in your head?


----------

